# [SOLVED] "Press Any Key to Boot from CD or DVD"



## Kirgan

Well after the problem I had last week, with my sidebar crashing and not working..I never found a fix..so since last week Iv had the sidebar switched off till I find a solution.

So yesterday I thought I would try and repair windows to see if it would fix the sidebar problem...but then I encountered another problem.

I put my Windows disc in the drive..set the boot priority in the BIOS (1. DVD, 2. HDD etc..) it all goes well until it gets to:
*
"Verifying DMI Pool...
Boot from CD:
Press Any Key to boot from CD or DVD.."*

I press a key..infact I press all the keys on my keyboard and it just won't get past this stage...
Is there something im missing? or something that looks to be disabled or something?

Halp









Thanks


----------



## TwoCables

I say set the boot priority back to normal, F10 it, then press ESC where you'd normally press DEL to get into the BIOS. This procedure gets in you into the boot menu where you can select where to boot from on the fly without making any permanent changes.

This may or may not fix it, but it's worth a shot.

Also, when you say it won't get past that stage, do you mean that it just locks up, or what happens exactly? I haven't had any problems booting from CD yet. But then I've never booted from a Vista DVD - only an XP CD.


----------



## GhostRiderZG

I had something like this happen to me last week and the only thing I did was to swap my usb keyboard with a ps2 keyboard and then it worked. Then after I got done with the install I put the usb keyboard back in.

I am not sure why that would have made a difference but for me it did.

Good luck.


----------



## halifax1

Is Legacy USB enabled in your BIOS?

For some reason if it's disable for me I cannot use the USB keyboard before getting into Windows.

Try to enable Legacy USB Devices.


----------



## Kirgan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwoCables* 
I say set the boot priority back to normal, F10 it, then press ESC where you'd normally press DEL to get into the BIOS. This procedure gets in you into the boot menu where you can select where to boot from on the fly without making any permanent changes.

This may or may not fix it, but it's worth a shot.

Also, when you say it won't get past that stage, do you mean that it just locks up, or what happens exactly? I haven't had any problems booting from CD yet. But then I've never booted from a Vista DVD - only an XP CD.

EDIT: This worked perfect. Thanks alot!


----------



## TwoCables

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirgan* 
EDIT: This worked perfect. Thanks alot!

















whoa cool! You're welcome!


----------

